# Deifine a spammer



## Mustafa (Aug 24, 2006)

About regulation in a site
And attempt to set up ranks. Written by me :uhyeah:

0. First are the spammers of course that ignores the rules. :2xBird2: 

1. Then, those who agree to the rules. And still want break them. 
I may still inside want to break these rules, and spam. - In absence of these rules.

2. If i dont want to get banned and such rules are present, in such a case i submit to the rules on which i have agreed to, in order to participate in discussion.  (And i dont have a choise, if i want to participate course)

3. Then, if one agree to the rules. And go by the rules, and hence dont spam. Others may call me a spammer to justify their agressive inentions. (I still inside me want to spam in such a case, but dont. Independent of what the others says)

4. Or when i enter a site and agree to the rules. I dont care about the rules, yet dont spam. Others may call me a spammer to justify their real agressive inentions (I inside me then dont want to spam in such a case. independent of what the others says).

5. Then comes (i assume, as i cannot know) the absence of regulations totally for a given person. - As rules exist, but they do not influence one in a cerian way.

6. Then comes he who trancends over these rules.

7. What comes then, i dont know.


Edit: Written by me


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 24, 2006)

Found these on Google:

Definitions of *spam* on the Web:
[SIZE=-1]To indiscriminately send unsolicited, unwanted, irrelevant, or inappropriate messages, especially commercial advertising in mass quantities. Noun: electronic "junk mail".
www.tecrime.com/0gloss.htm[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]is unsolicited e-mail. The term spamming is also sometimes used by search engines to mean web sites that try to gain a higher listing by submitting hundreds of almost identical pages or by inserting hundreds of keywords within a web document.
www.smallbizonline.co.uk/glossary_of_internet_terms.php[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Spam refers to electronic junk mail or junk newsgroup postings. Some people define spam even more generally as any unsolicited e-mail. In addition to being a nuisance, spam also eats up a lot of network bandwidth. Because the Internet is a public network, little can be done to prevent spam, just as it is impossible to prevent junk mail. However, the use of software filters in e-mail programs can be used to remove most spam sent through e-mail.
nces.ed.gov/pubs2003/secureweb/glossary.asp[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Unwanted, unsolicited email
www.100best-domain-names.com/articles33.html[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]To crash a program by overrunning a fixed-site buffer with excessively large input data. Also, to cause a person or newsgroup to be flooded with irrelevant or inappropriate messages.
www.tsl.state.tx.us/ld/pubs/compsecurity/glossary.html[/SIZE][SIZE=-1](or Spamming) An inappropriate attempt to use a mailing list, or USENET or other networked communications facility as if it was a broadcast medium (which it is not) by sending the same message to a large number of people who didn't ask for it. The term probably comes from a famous Monty Python skit which featured the word spam repeated over and over. ...
www.unitedyellowpages.com/internet/terminology.html[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]"SPAM" mail is the practice of sending massive amounts of e-mail promotions or advertisements (and scams) to people that have not asked for it. Spam mail is controversial and there are many levels of definitions for it. Many times, spam e-mail lists are created by "harvesting" e-mail addresses from discussion boards and groups, chat rooms, IRC, and web pages. Pugmarks strictly prohibits sending spam from accounts on our servers.
www.pugmarks.com/support/glossary.htm[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Spam is unsolicited e-mail on the Internet. From the sender's point-of-view, it's a form of bulk mail, often to a list culled from subscribers to a Usenet discussion group or obtained by companies that specialize in creating e-mail distribution lists. To the receiver, it usually seems like junk e-mail. In general, it's not considered good netiquette to send spam. ...
www.cesa8.k12.wi.us/media/digital_dictionary.htm[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Non-Internet: Delicious "meat" in a can! Internet: Sending multiple, sometimes thousands, of unwelcome messages to a newsgroup or mailing list to promote a commercial product or Web site.
www.vikont.com/clients/glossary.htm[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Unethical techniques such as cloaking, mirror sites and doorway pages to trick the search engine spiders into giving the Web page a higher ranking. Search engines will often penalize or remove an offending site from its index.
www.studio6.ca/seo_glossary.html[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Unscrupulous or unethical means of inflating results. Usually deteriorates the quality of listings and often results in penalties or being banned from a search engine.
www.discountclick.com/help/seo/glossary.asp[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Means unsolicited e-mail.
www.boydslaw.co.uk/glossary/gloss_itip.html[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]The use of mailing lists to blanket usenets or private email boxes with indiscriminate advertising messages. Very bad netiquette. Even worse, it's bad business. The future of marketing online is about customizing products and information for individual users. Anyone who tries to use old mass market techniques in the new media environment is bound to fail.
smartbizconnection.com/advertising_glossary_index.htm[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]A spam message is an unsolicited, usually commercial e-mail message. It is also referred to as UCE, or unsolicited commercial e-mail.
www.kateycharles.com/glossary.html[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]unsolicited electronic mail; the internet version of junk mail
www.lib.monash.edu.au/vl/glossind.htm[/SIZE][SIZE=-1](or Spamming)
www.server101.com.au/support/glossary.php3[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]as it applies to search engines, any attempt to submit or place deceptive information, or to "trick" the search engine into placing a page in an inaccurate position.
www.accesstoebusiness.com/glossary.htm[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Electronic junk mail.
ospa.utdallas.edu/Publications/VIG/13tech.htm[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Internet slang for unsolicited bulk email, primarily unsolicited commercial email (UCE). Recipients of spam often consider it an unwanted intrusion. Internet service providers (ISPs), such as America Online, consider spam to be a financial drain and an impediment to Internet access because it can clog available bandwidth. Spam has also been linked with fraudulent business schemes, chain letters, and offensive sexual and political messages. Not all bulk email is spam. ...
www.leanlegal.com/dictionary/s.asp[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]As a noun, an irrelevant message (frequently commercial advertising) cross-posted to many public fora (eg.: Usenet groups) simultaneously. As a verb, the act of posting such spam. The term is derived, obscurely, from a popular Monty Python comedy sketch that celebrates the pleasures of consuming a certain tinned meat product.
teladesign.com/ma-thesis/glossary.html[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Junk email, usually unsolicited. Top
www.smoothwall.net/support/glossary.html[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]To send identical and irrelevant postings to many different newsgroups or mailing lists. Usually this posting is something that has nothing to do with the particular topic of a newsgroup or of no real interest to the person on the mailing list. The name comes from a Monty Python song and is considered to be a serious violation of netiquette.
www.mfgquote.com/resources_web_terms_S.cfm[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Unsolicited bulk email generally sent for commercial or political purposes, and always sent using an automated email program.
www.ciphertrust.com/resources/glossary/index.php[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Originally just a canned sandwich filler product, now this term is also used to refer to the practice of blindly posting commercial messages or advertisements to a large number of unrelated and uninterested newsgroups.
webweevers.com/glossary3.htm[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Faith-Web is proud to have a strict "NO-Spam" policy. Sending spam is a direct violation of Faith-Web's Terms of Service and is cause for immediate termination without refund.
www.faith-web.com/TermsOfService.php[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]a canned meat made largely from pork  
unwanted e-mail (usually of a commercial nature sent out in bulk)  
send unwanted or junk e-mail  
wordnet.princeton.edu/perl/webwn[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]SPAM is a canned pork product made by the Hormel Foods Corporation that has entered into folklore. 
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPAM[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Spam by e-mail is a type of spam that involves sending identical or nearly identical messages to thousands (or millions) of recipients. Addresses of recipients are often harvested from Usenet postings or web pages, obtained from databases, or simply guessed by using common names and domains. By definition, spam is sent without the permission of the recipients. 
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spam_(email)[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Spamming is the use of any electronic communications medium to send unsolicited messages in bulk, indiscriminately -- unlike sending to a selected group in normal marketing. In the popular eye, the most common form of spam is that delivered in e-mail as a form of commercial advertising. However, over the short history of electronic media, people have done things comparable to spamming for many purposes other than the commercial, and in many media other than e-mail. ...
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spam_(electronic)[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Spam is repeated use of more than one grenade in one part of a map in the quake mod Team Fortress. It also broadly incorporates overuse of the in-game messaging system and excessive setting of detpacks (large-scale explosions). 
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spam_(Team_Fortress)[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Spam is a popular Monty Python sketch, first broadcast in 1970. In the sketch, two customers are trying to order a breakfast without SPAM from a menu which includes the processed meat product in every entree. The term spam (in electronic communication) is derived from this sketch. 
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spam_(Monty_Python)[/SIZE]


----------



## Mustafa (Aug 24, 2006)

To much water is pisonous. (Like i think it was if you drink more than 7 liter, then you get poisoned)

Enough, that is good.
And it has been mentioned before. Other are probabely saying the same thing, with the difference in getting their names printed.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 24, 2006)

So Mustafa, you've come to MT just to be argumentative?

Jeff


----------



## Mustafa (Aug 24, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> So Mustafa, you've come to MT just to be argumentative?
> 
> Jeff


No. Because i cannot access MAP.
And tree days has passed, where i still am not allowed to speak there.
Edit: Also because we are speaking of the same thing here aswel.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 24, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> So Mustafa, you've come to MT just to be argumentative?
> 
> Jeff


 
Jeff give him a break of course he did, can't you tell.
Terry


----------



## Mustafa (Aug 24, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Jeff give him a break of course he did, can't you tell.
> Terry


I certainly need a break
But he is not right there
Edit: We posted at the same time.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 24, 2006)

Mustafa said:
			
		

> I certainly need a break
> But he is not right there


Musafa let me ask you a question why does this topic hurt you so much are you here to spam or here for friendly converstation. I would love to hear your views about applications and your type of MA, more so than about wheather this is spam or not. Just my honest opinion 
Terry


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 24, 2006)

Gotta agree with Terry on that.

Jeff


----------



## mrhnau (Aug 24, 2006)

Bob,
I knew about the Spam skit, but never knew thats where the name for other forms of spam originated  cool


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 24, 2006)

Mustafa said:
			
		

> No. Because i cannot access MAP.
> And tree days has passed, where i still am not allowed to speak there.
> Edit: Also because we are speaking of the same thing here aswel.


 
Hi Mustafa, welcome to MT.  If you don't mind me asking, why are you not allowed to access MAP?  Please keep in mind that we have a policy of not bringing in problems from other boards over here.


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 24, 2006)

Mustafa said:
			
		

> No. Because i cannot access MAP.
> And tree days has passed, where i still am not allowed to speak there.
> Edit: Also because we are speaking of the same thing here aswel.


Are you banned from MAP?  If so, why?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 24, 2006)

Maybe he's a viking 

Spam spam spam spam. Lovely spam! Wonderful spam! Spam spa-a-a-a-a-am spam spa-a-a-a-a-am spam. Lovely spam! Lovely spam! Lovely spam! Lovely spam! Lovely spam! Spam spam spam spam!


----------



## Kacey (Aug 24, 2006)

Um... I'm assuming MAP is another board - but which one is it (like I need _another_ board to read)?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 24, 2006)

MAP is Martial Arts Planet. 


Basically, we define a spammer as someone who posts ads in the wrong spot. They rarely contribute to discussions, but instead tend to either simply post their "buy now" or "go here" posts and move on. Some, like to go the infomercial route, where it looks like they are posting content, but it's really little more than ad copy, similar to what you see in magazines with the little tag "advertisement".  We've tried to make the rules clear on what is allowed where.


----------



## Cirdan (Aug 25, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Maybe he's a viking
> 
> Spam spam spam spam. Lovely spam! Wonderful spam! Spam spa-a-a-a-a-am spam spa-a-a-a-a-am spam. Lovely spam! Lovely spam! Lovely spam! Lovely spam! Lovely spam! Spam spam spam spam!


 
Eating viking spam with poisonous mushroms in it will make you sing like that just before going berzerk. :viking1:


----------



## Mustafa (Aug 25, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Musafa let me ask you a question why does this topic hurt you so much are you here to spam or here for friendly converstation. I would love to hear your views about applications and your type of MA, more so than about wheather this is spam or not. Just my honest opinion
> Terry


It does not "hurt me so much".
I am not here for a firendly conversation (nor not)
I once went to a karate club for 4 months. I am not a good martial arts. I have submitted to the rules, i dont really belive in them (As in saying i am my MA, which i am not).

And my views. Real MA is a total one thing. One should not focus on one thing and leave the other thing

Hsin hsing ming -The Great Way is not difficult
for those who have no preferences.

And this is not spam. This is a definition about spammer.
I still have my doubts (agnostic theist like i was call once).
But
[*2.102*] And they followed what the Shaitans chanted of sorcery in the reign of Sulaiman, and Sulaiman was not an unbeliever, but the Shaitans disbelieved, they taught men sorcery and that was sent down to the two angels at Babel, Harut and Marut, yet these two taught no man until they had said, "Surely we are only a trial, therefore do not be a disbeliever." Even then men learned from these two, magic by which they might cause a separation between a man and his wife; and they cannot hurt with it any one except with Allah's permission, and they learned what harmed them and did not profit them, and certainly they know that he who bought it should have no share of good in the hereafter and evil was the price for which they sold their souls, had they but known this.

Wikipedia:* Babel* (Hebrew: &#1489;&#1464;&#1468;&#1489;&#1462;&#1500;; _Bavel_) is the name used in the Hebrew Bible for the city of Babylon.
Which makes me go hmmmm. Because i am from iraq orginally.

[*72.25*] Say: I do not know whether that with which you are threatened be nigh or whether my Lord will appoint for it a term:
[*72.26*] The Knower of the unseen! so He does not reveal His secrets to any,


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 25, 2006)

Mustafa said:
			
		

> [*2.102*] And they followed what the Shaitans chanted of sorcery in the reign of Sulaiman, and Sulaiman was not an unbeliever, but the Shaitans disbelieved, they taught men sorcery and that was sent down to the two angels at Babel, Harut and Marut, yet these two taught no man until they had said, "Surely we are only a trial, therefore do not be a disbeliever." Even then men learned from these two, magic by which they might cause a separation between a man and his wife; and they cannot hurt with it any one except with Allah's permission, and they learned what harmed them and did not profit them, and certainly they know that he who bought it should have no share of good in the hereafter and evil was the price for which they sold their souls, had they but known this.
> 
> Wikipedia:* Babel* (Hebrew: &#1489;&#1464;&#1468;&#1489;&#1462;&#1500;; _Bavel_) is the name used in the Hebrew Bible for the city of Babylon.
> Which makes me go hmmmm. Because i am from iraq orginally.
> ...


 
So Shiite or Sunni?


----------



## Mustafa (Aug 25, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Hi Mustafa, welcome to MT. If you don't mind me asking, why are you not allowed to access MAP? Please keep in mind that we have a policy of not bringing in problems from other boards over here.


Hey
They gave me 3 days in the Sin Bin. - I dont know how it works. But the effect it had on me, was. I was not able to do almost anything there, but logging in. (And logging in was pretty much what i did)
I am not bringing promelms.
Like .... I point on others problems. And they tell me, you are the problem. - Their problems will most probabely consume them in time.

It is very much a problem of others if they hate the quran. Not a problem of mine or the quran.


----------



## Mustafa (Aug 25, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Are you banned from MAP? If so, why?


I did try and reason, but since you didn't want to know, here's a few pointers from me
Don't troll when you're as bad as it as you are.
Don't preach to me (because quite frankly I don't care)
Don't post the contents of a private message publically. I've edited your signature to remove the PM you put there. 
As for your attitude, I suggest Proverbs 26:11. And 3 days in the Sin Bin.


----------



## Mustafa (Aug 25, 2006)

> Maybe he's a viking



Right. I live with the vikings now



> Spam spam spam spam. Lovely spam! Wonderful spam! Spam spa-a-a-a-a-am spam spa-a-a-a-a-am spam. Lovely spam! Lovely spam! Lovely spam! Lovely spam! Lovely spam! Spam spam spam spam!


Som spam tastes good! :uhyeah:


----------



## Mustafa (Aug 25, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Um... I'm assuming MAP is another board - but which one is it (like I need _another_ board to read)?


If you are trying to say, that i: like I need _another_ board to read.
See the date on which i registered here. It was like after i got banned from MAP.

Banned:21-Aug-2006 
Register here: 08-22-2006


----------



## Last Fearner (Aug 25, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> Bob,
> I knew about the Spam skit, but never knew thats where the name for other forms of spam originated  cool


 
I have read the allegation that the term SPAM on the internet comes from that Monty Python sketch, but I wonder if there is any evidence to that fact. Personally, I think that is a back-door connection in retrospect of the term already in use.

I might be wrong about this, but I was always under the impression that the term "S.P.A.M." was simply an acronym for "Sending People Automated Messages." It comes from the practice of using automatic programs to insert multiple e-mails (usually acquired from lists bought and sold between internet marketing companies), and used to send bulk messages to people who never requested to be contacted by the "Spammer."

The term has loosely been attached to any unwanted e-mail, or inappropriate, and annoying message posted on internet websites, or message board forums.

As for the rest of the drivel in this thread which is drifting off the topic of SPAM, it appears to me to be bordering on inappropriate, and annoying posting. The original question has been asked, and answered. It's time for the new member to move on to a pertinent thread about their Martial Art experience (in my opinion).

Last Fearner


----------



## MJS (Aug 25, 2006)

Mod Note:

Please take some time to read the rules of this forum. They can be found here:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=141&

Martial Talk does not endorse bashing of other forums. If there is an issue with another forum, please take it up with the Administration of that board.

Mike Slosek
MT Supermod


----------



## Mustafa (Aug 25, 2006)

I just copy n' past from the quran. 
[*74.52*] Nay; every one of them desires that he may be given pages spread out;
[*74.53*] Nay! but they do not fear the hereafter.
[*74.54*] Nay! it is surely an admonition.
[*74.55*] So whoever pleases may mind it.
[*74.56*] And they will not mind unless Allah please. He is worthy to be feared and worthy to forgive.


----------



## Mustafa (Aug 25, 2006)

Mod Note:



> Please take some time to read the rules of this forum. They can be found here:
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=141&


I cant read all that (for the moment)! 
Too much
(I'll take the chances on not breaking a rule of yours. If i do, then you have the right to ban me. Like if you do, you will get banned from the kingdom )



> Martial Talk does not endorse bashing of other forums. If there is an issue with another forum, please take it up with the Administration of that board.


I tried to do that. Aswel as contacted other persons about the same thing. And i have not got any reply yet.

Martial Talk does not endorse bashing of other forums. But do you allow other to bash others. That is the question.




> Mike Slosek


Mustafa


----------



## MJS (Aug 25, 2006)

Sir,

I strongly suggest you take the time to read through the forum rules.  Again, Martial Talk is not the place to discuss issues you're having with other boards.

Further disregard for this forums rules, will result in a suspension or ban of your account.

Mike Slosek
MT Supermod


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 25, 2006)

Mustafa said:
			
		

> I did try and reason, but since you didn't want to know, here's a few pointers from me
> Don't troll when you're as bad as it as you are.
> Don't preach to me (because quite frankly I don't care)
> Don't post the contents of a private message publically. I've edited your signature to remove the PM you put there.
> As for your attitude, I suggest Proverbs 26:11. And 3 days in the Sin Bin.


Huh? :idunno:  I am beginning to think maybe english is not your native language, so I am trying to understand what you are saying.  However, I didn't post a private message publicly, I simply asked a question publicly.  I didn't put a PM there.  I don't have an attitude.  I am just trying to understand what your getting at, that is all.


----------



## Mustafa (Aug 25, 2006)

> I strongly suggest you take the time to read through the forum rules. Again, Martial Talk is not the place to discuss issues you're having with other boards.


I will. But i havent breaked any rule so far. 
Also i edited in it later (before you posted this i'll guess).
I will later.




> Further disregard for this forums rules, will result in a suspension or ban of your account.


I dont mean to disregard them.
It have to know them if i want to participate here.
(I will not post any further here before i know them)

Thanks for you patience


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 25, 2006)

Mustafa said:
			
		

> It does not "hurt me so much".
> I am not here for a firendly conversation (nor not)
> I once went to a karate club for 4 months. I am not a good martial arts. I have submitted to the rules, i dont really belive in them (As in saying i am my MA, which i am not).
> 
> ...


Mustafa I'm sorry to hear you are not here for friendly converstation, that is the basis of this great board. Martial Talk is about the friendly converstation about MA and other meaningfull converstation.

We love new member and there views, why don't you go to the meet and greet section and tell us about yourself and go from there.
I'm sure if you look around this board you will find some great article just about any person can enjoy. Have a nice day
Terry


----------



## Mustafa (Aug 25, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Huh? :idunno: I am beginning to think maybe english is not your native language, so I am trying to understand what you are saying. However, I didn't post a private message publicly, I simply asked a question publicly. I didn't put a PM there. I don't have an attitude. I am just trying to understand what your getting at, that is all.


 
(A small edit, removed the uneccessary naming)
*Don't post the contents of a private message publically. I've edited your signature to remove the PM you put there.* 
- I did that because two of my posts was deleted. And then i got a PM (warning).
My two posts was unfairly deleted, when the attitude against me is obvious.
I extracted that which i found to be right (left out the name)
Because that was my warning. Like saying stop that! (When he has harrased me quite enough)
When (another member) before did the same thing to my post to him. I think it got deleted, to not be seen publicy, but it was obvious in PMs. - He did not get banned.


----------



## Mustafa (Aug 25, 2006)

> Mustafa I'm sorry to hear you are not here for friendly converstation, that is the basis of this great board. Martial Talk is about the friendly converstation about MA and other meaningfull converstation.


(nor not)



> We love new member and there views, why don't you go to the meet and greet section and tell us about yourself and go from there.
> I'm sure if you look around this board you will find some great article just about any person can enjoy. Have a nice day
> Terry


Sure. ... I wanted to do that before. But i was to ashamed of the events in MAP accompanied by my blocking.
I'll do it now.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 25, 2006)

We're sorry that you had an unsatisfying experience on another forum,, however we don't allow either complaints about other forums, or advertisements for them. (We cover both ends that way).

We do require full ID in your profile, such as complete name and location. Yours appears incomplete. Could you check that it is complete when you have a second.

You appear to have a good knowledge of the Qur'an. We welcome followers of all faiths. 


And, as to spam....ate enough while in scouting.....never again. ugh.


----------

